# depressed, confused, and scared



## jesais (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new here..
After 3 years of misery and close to death, I was finally diagnosed with severe Hashimoto's in June of 2008. Since then I have been on various medication and dosages, and now am on 150 mcg of Levoxyl per day and have been for 3 months. I do not feel better, and for the last few weeks I have experienced shortness of breath, heart palpitations, insomnia, pounding heart rate, tightness in my chest, sever anxiety, headaches, eye pain, grittiness, and pressure, dizziness, nausea, heartburn, etc.. Basically all the symptoms of being overmedicated. Yesterday I thought I was going to have a heart attack. I rushed to my endo and had him do the blood test to check for toxicity but my levels came out normal, TSH 1.46 and free 
T4 1.33. I continue to be b12 anemic, but somehow do not have pernicious anemia. This is so scary, does anyone know if it's possible to be overmedicated and yet blood still show normal? Please Help!


----------

